# HmoobH8wj - flying problem



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i have 2 ybs that having flying problem. how? will i loft fly them they wont loft fly. if they do loft fly they only loft fly for only 30min no more then 30min. but most the time they dont loft fly. so i just took them on a training toss for the first time and see how they did. will one took 1hr and the other one didnt come back till the next day like at 6pm. so i did it again to see if they did better but they didnt they did the same thing again. 

they both are almost 2 month now. what should i do? keeping lofting flying or keep tossing them?

ps one of my friend told me to toss them at 5mile and see if they come back but i dont think they will. he also say that if they come at 5mile then keep doing it till they come home fast then move them up.... how do i fix this problem?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

any help here?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Do the young birds feel and look heathy their could be something wrong with them. If they don't come home on the same day from 5 miles something is wrong.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i never toss them at 5mile. my friend say toss them at 5mile and see if they come home.
they only be toss 1mile only 2 time and that the fared i toss them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They could be sick or just out of shape.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They could be sick or just out of shape.


OR YOU MAY NEED A TRAINING SYSTEM


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how will i know they are out of shape?? and what do you mean by a training system???


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> how will i know they are out of shape?? and what do you mean by a training system???


you see how shiny my birds i gave u look like ....when your ybs looks like that ..that mean they are in tiptop shape


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

normaly young birds dnt go high so fly thm with old birds but keep an eye on them bcoz old birds can tak d youngs vry high n fly for long tym. so young birds may get lost.so fly them with 2-3 old birds for few days after tat they will go high alone.and abt tymng,train thm regularly & there will b improvmnt


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

1. what kind of birds do you have? some birds are really not design for flying or homing. 
2. are they hungry or full before letting them to loft fly or tossing them? letting them fly hungry will make them go home fast. except for long toss.
3. what are there body conditions? are they too fat or too thin? fat pigeons will make them lazy to fly. too thin will give less energy.
4. do they look like sick? are they usually in a corner standing looking like a cotton? sick pigeons cannot fly effectively.
5. what time are you letting them to loft fly? after sunrise and before you feed them in the evening is the perfect time for loft flying.
6. where did you get your birds? do they have great parents/line? not all racing pigeons can go home fast or can go home. it depends on their blood line.
7. have you tried tossing them with adult pigeon? YB should be accompanied by adult pigeon at the start of tosses.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Can older birds from last year that have not been able to flock, but were able to trap and know the area well, be able to eventually learn how to flock with the rest of my racers? I have a young cock bird that is all matured out now but he never learned how to keep up with the flock, instead he would fly across our yard and from building to building. He observes the rest of the flock take off but he attempts to fly but ends up landing again. I hope this older bird will learn to take off, but I learned somewhere that young birds have a critical period to learn to take off and know how to home well, but when they mature and they have not learned to flock, they will just not be good racers, but is this true?


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

1. if u want to fly ur pgns high thn u need high flyer & for homming u need homers.i have tripplers.
2. they r hungry bcoz its easy to control thm
3. they should b avg.(abt 400g)
4. they should b act
5. while training yb i release thm from 4pm to 6pm with som ob.and while with ob ,i fly them at morning 6-6:30 am
i cant ans 6 &7 question as i dnt hav homers


----------

